# Normalcy?



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Cole is almost a year old. He is sometimes still doing things, like picking things up and ripping stuff and running through the house with shoes and pillows shaking his head about...my dad keeps commenting that something is wrong with him. While I take everything my dad says with a grain of salt, it concerned me. Cole does get exercised, it is relax time that I am talking about. 

Should he be growing out of these habits or are these things Vizslas do daily? 

Do they ever learn to just relax and sit around instead of pacing and smelling about?

People talk about their Vizslas like they are crazy and I am not sure if this is what they are talking about. He runs like mad when he gets any chance, could be fighting falling asleep one minute and rowdy and waggly the next. I feel like he gets a mini power nap and is ready to cause trouble again! Lol

Is there going to be a day when he will not try and be a trouble maker? Or is it going to be a forever battle yo get him to stay relaxed?

I hope I am making sense and any insight into your Vs behaviors would be extremely appreciated!

Puppy behaviors or V behaviors?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't worry that behaviour will slowly fade when pup reaches the age of about 14.....


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Completely normal! He's still a young pup and should be full of energy!  My oldest V. Sophie calmed down considerably between 1.5 and 2 years but still loves to roam around the house. As a puppy she never ever EVER stopped running/roaming unless she was sleeping. If Sophie can "calm down" then any Vizsla can! ;D 
My little 1-yr old Pacsirta is still very playful and extremely energetic... but I happen to love the liveliness and energy bursts. They make me smile  Never thought I'd say that after Sophie's crazy puppy days


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> Don't worry that behaviour will slowly fade when pup reaches the age of about 14.....


Ha ha it was a great answer Ozkar. On days when Miley calm and don't running around with pillows and kitchen towels I'm sure she is ill.

Seriously NeverGiveUpRAC it's a normal V behavior.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its normal. Cash will be 4 in June and still tries to do those things once or twice a month. In his heart he will always be a puppy, and I Like It.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks guys! This forum always makes me feel better!  

I love when he carries stuff around! Of course, I could do without his need to ruin certain things... ;D

Thanks again!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I think it is normal. Ruby is 8 months old almost and is still a crazy puppy. When she was 2 months old she had two speeds, on or off. Now she's more of a 3 speeder. Ha! 

Our house guests comment on her being crazy sometimes and it is frustrating. My father in law always has an opinion on what we're doing wrong with her training..... can't wait to see what he says when we have kids. Ugh.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

That's mother frustration of mine...i expected people to just fall in love with him when realistically he is "sweet but annoying"and "out of control" when I feel he has slowed down IMMENSELY and has grown up so far pretty well.I am so proud of him. But of course, I let what people say get to me...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

NeverGiveUpRAC - don't worry about what people think or say about your pup, he is your best friend and family. If your happy with him that is all that matters.

I always take the attitude if my friends don't like my dogs, they don't need to visit. I can live without them, I can't live without my dogs 

Why does Cole carry pillows, etc around your house? My pup carries one of his many toys around - never anything that belongs to us, thank god as we now allow him the run of most of our house. He amuses himself for hours throwing his toys in the air and catching them, chewing them, playing tugger with the Gt Dane. He seems to know (I hope) the difference between his toys and ours!!

Another way to look at it would be - wouldn't you be bored if he didn't provide you with in house entertainment!!!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Hahaha! That's exactly how I look at it. Its much more fun having him run around. I smile a lot now thanks to him. 

I would like for him to JUST carry his own things, as he has many lol, but he grabs whatever he can, folded laundry, dirty laundry, his bed, a blanket, etc. Lol We tell him "No, drop it." and "Thank you" because sometimes he brings me my own things lol. I was trying to teach him to pick things up for me on command, sort of like what a service dog would do. I was thinking maybe that would help control it a bit, give him a job. It just isn't coming along as fast as I would like. I will keep trying! I never give up!


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Too bad you cant teach him to fetch the newspaper for you...or open the refrigerator and fetch you a pop or a can of beer...fetch you your slippers etc.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

My V fetches my slippers and then thinks they are his.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Right!! Lincoln's Parents, that is exactly what I WANT to do! Lol Its been difficult so far, but I will keep trying!! Haha


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Just want you to know I was just pondering posting almost this EXACT same post. I can validate your thoughts 

We have an 11 month old V, and he's the light of our life right now. However, we came home for Christmas and now that we're around other people we can see what a handful he is with all his puppy energy.

He'll play in the snow for a few hours, running and romping and sniffing and zooming, nap for 20 minutes, then be ready to play again! It's exhausting, but also kind of great too.

The crazy thing is... he has lost some of the puppy psychoticness.

I do want to ask the OP- does your pup calm himself down when he's tired? Ryker has always played until we force him to stop. He'd play until he dropped dead, he won't calm himself down, he'll just continue to over stimulate himself. Does your V do that? We have to "force cuddle" ours so he'll go to sleep, or rest!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

He DOES calm himself down now...but that I believe was because I "taught" him how. When he was about 6-7 months, he was like a tornado through the room. Nonstop knocking things over, grabbing things, sprinting, etc. Even when he was overtired. It was almost worst then because he was delirious. Lol Funny now, but not then. 

After his long walk or exercise time or even just bedtime for that matter, I had him on the leash and "forced him" to sit down at my feet. The first few times he was like a bucking horse. He was darting all over, trying to reach the nearest table to knock stuff over...but eventually he settled. Now, he does sit down on his own and just sits with us...or watches us. That's why I was wondering if it was normal.

He seemed to be getting the idea of what a "normal dog" would do in life. But then he would still have times when he just was keen in causing massive trouble. Lol. Justt glad others are experiencing it as well.


----------



## rimrock5151 (Nov 13, 2012)

13 years ago I didn't have the resources I do today to monitor my Vizsla. This post really has helped me put into perspective the experiences I am having. I especially like Rykers post of the V running for 2 hours, resting for 20 min and then ready for more play. That is what I needed to read.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I think the rest for 20 min is mainly a power nap for them...lol


----------

